# What do you feed your cherry Shrimp?



## alaskaRiver (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello All, 

I recently got some cherry shrimp, six of them to be exact. They are in a 3 gallon eclipse tank with foam blocking the filter intake, in a heavily planted tank. 

So as you probaly already guessed I am curious as to what everyone feeds their shrimp, besides algae? I have heard several different things from a variety of sources but would like to hear what works best for people.

So there it is, what does everyone out there consider the best (if there is such a thing), to feed their shrimp? 

Thanks for all your help. By the way so far I have tried some of the Hikari products including sinking wafers, algea wafers and shrimp pellets. Will these work or is there something else that is better? Thanks again.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Just an FYI, read the ingredients well. 

Today while looking for food for my shrimp and dwarf cories, some of the shrimp pellets had copper in them (I think it was Wardley)! I settled on Hikari Algae Wafers, Hikari Sinking Wafers (pretty close to the same ingredients but smell different) and Hikari Crab Cuisine. None had any copper listed.

I don't know what's best, but I'm going to give these a try.

Brian


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hikari Crab Cuisine 2x /week and whatever algae they happen to find.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

HBH Lobster Bites
Hikari Algae Wafers

Alternating between days of each product. With the occasional frozen blood worm cube.

-John N.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hikari Micro Wafers, Hikari Algae Wafers, Hikari Crab Cuisine, and Hikari Sinking Wafers

I feed about a nickel's volume's worth of any of the above once a week for about 10 cherry shrimp and 5 amanos. They supplement their diet with some dying plant matter I guess.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I feed the several hundred in my 10 gallon 2x/day. A variety of spirulina flake, Omega One African Cichlid flake, Tetra Color Extreme granules, frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, and occaisonally a dead water lily leaf from thr backyard pond. They graze constantly on the live plants, presumably eating algae, though I can't keep riccia in the tank. Either the shrimp or the brown ramshorns eat it.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I feed Hikari Crab Cuisine, Omega One Veggie Rounds, Hikari Algae Wafers, and occasionally some Green Seaweed. I feed every other day from one of the above. I've also purged all foods containing copper from my stock to avoid accidently feeding them copper, since I plan to eventually add a few RCS to each of my other tanks for algae duty.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

wow, mine arent spoiled at all.

spectrum food
flakes
alage

mine still retain a lot of awesome color. must have a good line.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a mixed tank of shrimp. When I do feed them I've never seen my Cherry's eating the offered food, only the algae off the plants.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I feed my cherry shrimp boiled spinach, and red blood worms.


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

Hikari Crab Cuisine, Tetra Spriulina Flakes, Freeze-Dried Bloodworms, the occasional Crushed Ramshorn, and whatever gets shaken loose when I try pull hair algae off the java moss.


----------

